
Show HN: Serve your own cloud API abstractions in Kubernetes - monus
https://crossplane.io/docs/v0.11/getting-started/publish-infrastructure.html
======
monus
One of the maintainers of Crossplane here.

New feature of Crossplane allows you to write your own cloud resource
abstraction and let the developers use it as one Custom Resource in a
Kubernetes cluster and mount the credentials of that cloud resources to your
pods.

